# Look out Kingds, her comes konz



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't everybody laugh at once...haha I've decided to start learning how to fish for those hard running beasts! My cousin Mike has got me into it. He goes down to the p-cola pier often, some of you may even know him. Him and his dad are king slayers....lol I know the basics but I'm learning new stuff each trip. So if you guys happen to see me out on the pier say hello!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike... Mike who?.. i may know him...

i'm gonna head that way in about an hour... come on out.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Get'em Konz! I personally like King fishing. It's active, they're fun to catch and yes I eat King! Smoked in Italian Dressing is best. I'm a old pier King Slayer myself, so we should get together and get out there.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure you know him Chicken, he caught a 20+ pounder the day you caught your 40 on that blue.......Mike Martin


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

oh and BFR, any time my friend.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I amgowning sunday at daylight se yowl their


----------

